# Sticky  Post pics of your piercings and Tattoos.



## Reggin

Any tatt or piercing fans here?? I'm a HUGE fan of body mods. I hope this is the right place to put this thread.

I have two tattoos. Both done with a home-made tattoo gun when I was 14 and 15. Not the best idea, but I have no regrets. They might not look the best, but they hold sentimental value, and thats what matters.

As far as piercings go. I just got a verticle labret done yesterday. WOOHOO. I've got to say that it was the most painful out of all of the ones I've gotten. I previously had my nose, eye brow, and tongue done. They all either got infected or I lost the ball. Pisses me off. The tongue I did myself with a sewing needle. Again, stupid idea. I was 14.

Something really weird happened with my nose piecing. It started forming a ball of scar tissue on the outside. It kept getting bigger and bigger to the point where I had to take it out all together.

But anyway here is my new one...

My sister is on the left. She got one too. Next week we have to go back in to get shorter bars when the swelling goes down.



















This is a picture of my daughters name that I was thinking about getting done on my back. Along with her birth date and baby foot prints. Interestingly enough, it was drawn by a talented woman from another dog forum I am apart of. Chazhound.com









This is my first tattoo. Took 4 hours to finish with a home-made gun. Most people cannot make it out. It is a butterfly surrounded by leaves and flowers. Its on my right cheek. I've thought about adding color.


----------



## Reggin

My second tatt in B&W. Its colored red and green. 


This next one is another tattoo I have planned out. It will go either on my lower back or my side. It will be pretty big. I added a color version below. 




So, does anyone else want to share their "stuff"?


----------



## Passenger

I've got one tat and one piercing. The piercing being my tounge. Had it done for nearly 6 years now. I forget about it most of the time, but I honestly think I'd feel naked without it! The tattoo is a sparkplug, two crossed pistons, flames, and a ray of light. Its on the side of my left leg, between my shin/calf region. Got it done by Steve Martin @ 2 Ton Tat 2 in Kingsport, TN. It took a little over 8 hours for the whole thing. Its a monsters in person.

The tattoo has several meanings to me. The two big ones is the fact that myself, and all of my close friends are total grease monkeys, and it is sort of a "RIP" tattoo for my late friend Adam. Long story made short, Adam, and my friend Pat were in a car accident Sept, 4th 2007. Adam lost his life in the wreck. One of the pistons has a crack in it for that reason.

This picture of it here is absolutely horrid, I'll try to get a better one later.


----------



## Reggin

Wow, the coloring in that tattoo is amazing. It looks great!!


----------



## BedlamBully

Haha okay You asked for it.
I have posted a couple of these before so sorry for the doubles!
My "Tramp Stamp"









Right hip.









1st tattoo ever, on my neck (yeah good choice<---note sarcasm)









The beginnings of my sleeve (its a WIP) left arm









On each of my thighs the Eye of Horus (can kinda see it in this pic)









And my only current peircings(curse the professional enviroment!) lobe and Rook(sp)


----------



## MetalGirl30

I have a few tats...love tats..very addictive

This was my first one..Indian spirit beads









This was the 2nd tat my bf ever did..not a bad job









This was my 3rd.. needs rework. couldn't be still..dang thing hurt like hell









This is my new one I got a couple of months ago









Got bored while my hubby was getting his done....so I got a small one while I waited









This was a christmas presnt from me to hubby..









I plan on getting a couple more..one on back/lower back and one on my right arm as well.


----------



## MetalGirl30

Passenger said:


> I've got one tat and one piercing. The piercing being my tounge. Had it done for nearly 6 years now. I forget about it most of the time, but I honestly think I'd feel naked without it! The tattoo is a sparkplug, two crossed pistons, flames, and a ray of light. Its on the side of my left leg, between my shin/calf region. Got it done by Steve Martin @ 2 Ton Tat 2 in Kingsport, TN. It took a little over 8 hours for the whole thing. Its a monsters in person.
> 
> The tattoo has several meanings to me. The two big ones is the fact that myself, and all of my close friends are total grease monkeys, and it is sort of a "RIP" tattoo for my late friend Adam. Long story made short, Adam, and my friend Pat were in a car accident Sept, 4th 2007. Adam lost his life in the wreck. One of the pistons has a crack in it for that reason.
> 
> This picture of it here is absolutely horrid, I'll try to get a better one later.


Beautiful coloring!!!


----------



## pitbulllover27870

ummmmm... i have my ears at 1" ,my nips, and then i have an h.r. giger half sleeve, switchblade pentagram, zombie on the back of my right leg, a corpse on the back of my other leg, a rose with some kanji over it on the inside of my ankle and my g/f name on the inside of my lip... umm my computer at work wont allow me to get on photobucket.com so i cant post pics but theyre on myspace.com/wallabychris


----------



## pitbulllover27870

heres one of my ears yo lol


----------



## Passenger

What kind of plugs are those? Like what type of material are they made of? I want to gauge my ears so bad, but I'm afraid of the smell to be honest, haha


----------



## pitbulllover27870

they are stone..... as long as you clean them like every other day they dont get a smell lol.. but if you dont clean em they smell like cheese lol


----------



## pitbulllover27870

ok got pics of some of my tats


----------



## woodpro1102

BedlamBully said:


> Haha okay You asked for it.
> I have posted a couple of these before so sorry for the doubles!
> My "Tramp Stamp"


Dont you have another one right below that? Lets see it!

JUST KIDDING!!!!:angeldevi


----------



## OldFortKennels

Clockwise

A--- My name
S--- daughters name
J---wifes name
C--- daughters name
B in the middle, last name

Maltese cross, my job that pays for our family!!!


----------



## cane76

pitbulllover27870 said:


> ok got pics of some of my tats


ya look like some metal heads,i can pick em since i kinda am one,if im wrong then im totally clueless,maybe bikers then....


----------



## Carriana

I have four tats, but all but one are on my back/shoulders so kinda hard to get pics of em. LOL. Maybe someday...


----------



## pitbulllover27870

cane76 said:


> ya look like some metal heads,i can pick em since i kinda am one,if im wrong then im totally clueless,maybe bikers then....


lol yea metal heads, we were at a concert


----------



## MetalGirl30

pitbulllover27870 said:


> lol yea metal heads, we were at a concert


METALHEADS....ALRIGHT!!! What concert are you at? Last concert I seen was Hatebreed! Lord was it awesome!! Almost broke my nose when I got into the mosh pit. Someone started swinging wildly and caught me. It's all good though.
My hubby and his band did a music benefit one night for a terminally ill 5 year old. The benefit was to help her get an operation, if not she would die. The benefit lasted 3 days.
First day was gospel
Second day was southern rock
Third day was Heavy/hardcore

The parents of the little girl came up to my hubby and the rest of the band and said he was really shocked at all the people who came out in support of his daughter. They raised more money that night then the 2 previous night put together by about $3000.00.
See we are kind hearted people to....

I was kind of upset b/c the band that was to play for the gospel night wanted $500 just to play the benefit. Kind of defeats the purpose when you have a family trying to raise money for a child and they are going to charge them. Especially when you are a gospel group and doing it in God's name.

Not saying anything about God....trust me...I am pretty sure he did not tell them to charge for the show.


----------



## pitbulllover27870

MetalGirl30 said:


> METALHEADS....ALRIGHT!!! What concert are you at? Last concert I seen was Hatebreed! Lord was it awesome!! Almost broke my nose when I got into the mosh pit. Someone started swinging wildly and caught me. It's all good though.
> My hubby and his band did a music benefit one night for a terminally ill 5 year old. The benefit was to help her get an operation, if not she would die. The benefit lasted 3 days.
> First day was gospel
> Second day was southern rock
> Third day was Heavy/hardcore
> 
> The parents of the little girl came up to my hubby and the rest of the band and said he was really shocked at all the people who came out in support of his daughter. They raised more money that night then the 2 previous night put together by about $3000.00.
> See we are kind hearted people to....
> 
> I was kind of upset b/c the band that was to play for the gospel night wanted $500 just to play the benefit. Kind of defeats the purpose when you have a family trying to raise money for a child and they are going to charge them. Especially when you are a gospel group and doing it in God's name.
> 
> Not saying anything about God....trust me...I am pretty sure he did not tell them to charge for the show.


we were at a lil local club near my house... it was a pantera tribute band.. thats awesome what ur hubby did.. whats the name of the band and do they have a myspace? i had a band for a while but we broke up due to the drummers baby passing away(real sad)... but you should check us out.. myspace.com/celticmassacre. my pic isnt up there anymore but my name is still in the info lol i did guitar in the recordings lol.. thats crazy about that bandd trying to charge for a childs fund raiser.. thats crappy


----------



## pitbulllover27870

pitbulllover27870 said:


> ok got pics of some of my tats


my g.f. new tat.. just da outline


----------



## pitbulllover27870

pitbulllover27870 said:


> my g.f. new tat.. just da outline


found a pic of another 1 of my tats


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

I feel like a sissy for having so few haha!


----------



## jakesmom

septum...tragus..0g ears...


----------



## MetalGirl30

jakesmom said:


> septum...tragus..0g ears...


Lord girl...that piercing looks like it would hurt...ouch!!!
Tattoos I am fine with..piercings scare the hell out of me..lol!!!
I want my lip pierced but am to much of a chicken to get it done!!!
Got my nose pierced one time...didn't do to good. Every time I sneezed it came flying out..lol!!


----------



## jakesmom

haha i had my nose but took it out..lol didnt want to many things up there..all 2gether i have 13 peircings...i have nips and also a surface piercing below my belly button...i guess i just have a high tolerence for pain =)


----------



## pitbulllover27870

heres some of my half sleeve


----------



## pitbull learner

im getting my tongue done...i also wont my eyebrow..
i wont a tattoo smiler to the 1st one on my upper arm & the 2nd one on my whole back but with maori designs...
yous all have some wicked tatz.....


----------



## chic4pits

man i wish i could get in on this..hate that i dont have the net at home, otherwise yall would see alot of pics, the only rings i have now is my ears, i did (up until 4 yrs. ago, have lip, 3 brow, tounge and belly) but i still have 6 in my ears (3 in each) i have my oldest sons name (as a butt hat) it's DRAVEN across my lower back, i have my youngest sons name is hebrew across my shoulder blades Aydan Jozef Bachman, and i have my hubbies Aries sign on my left leg (b/c of my heart) and my Libra sign is on my rite leg. 
i like everyones tats!


----------



## maggiesmommie

I have my ear lobes pierced (7th b-day) and my cartlidge at the top of my ear that my friends sister did for me when I was 13yrs old. 

I have one tattoo right now I got in April of '08. Its a rose on my right hand on the top but between my thumb and pointer finger. It's a meaningful thing to me because my mom was in the hospital at the time due to a major accident she was in. It was kinda a hope thing. 

(My mom was riding her bicycle across the road and a motorhome (RV) hit her and she was thrown from her bike. She was in critical condition and on life support and respitory help for 3 weeks and she went brain dead so we had to let her go. On May 9th, 2008)

So now I'm going to get a picture that represents her, but I need someone to draw it out for me. She loved dolphins, and the color purple and she always road her bicycle every where. So I want a purple dolphin riding a bike. lol I know it sounds silly but it represents my mom in whole. I'll post a pic of my tat and her when I get a chance

Sorry for writing so much


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America

Lol, when people that I know find out about my tattoos and piercings they freak because apparently they don't think I have a wild side to me, lol. I have 2 tattoos, wanting one more and then I have 12 piercings, nose, belly button, ears, tongue, etc. etc. 

Here is my belly button ring. I have had it since I was 14.









Don't know if you can see it but here is my nose stud. Got it when I was 16.









This tattoo I drew for myself at the age of 18. I wanted my first tattoo to be something different. Not sure why I drew it, just wanted something tribal, lol!


















Then I got the rebel rose that says southern girl at the age of 19. I got it in rememberence of Texas, lol, since I now live in California, bleh.


















Haha, the funny thing is I got the tattoos, not because I wanted to look at them, which is why they are where I can't see them, I got them because I LOVE LOVE LOVE the way it feels, which is why I also got 12 piercings, lol. Something about the tingle I just can't get enough of, lol. I have been deciding for a year now on my next tattoo, my last one. I have always only wanted 3 but I just can't decide what I want or where, lol. Maybe an APBT on my a$$ cheek, who knows, lol.


----------



## money_killer

heres a few of mine (not very god shots got alot more link on me)


----------



## chic4pits

maggiesmommie said:


> I have my ear lobes pierced (7th b-day) and my cartlidge at the top of my ear that my friends sister did for me when I was 13yrs old.
> 
> I have one tattoo right now I got in April of '08. Its a rose on my right hand on the top but between my thumb and pointer finger. It's a meaningful thing to me because my mom was in the hospital at the time due to a major accident she was in. It was kinda a hope thing.
> 
> (My mom was riding her bicycle across the road and a motorhome (RV) hit her and she was thrown from her bike. She was in critical condition and on life support and respitory help for 3 weeks and she went brain dead so we had to let her go. On May 9th, 2008)
> 
> So now I'm going to get a picture that represents her, but I need someone to draw it out for me. She loved dolphins, and the color purple and she always road her bicycle every where. So I want a purple dolphin riding a bike. lol I know it sounds silly but it represents my mom in whole. I'll post a pic of my tat and her when I get a chance
> 
> Sorry for writing so much


i'm soo sorry to hear about ur mom, just be assured she's in a much better place, we should be jealous , she's getting to see things we can't even imagine the beauty of. and it's not silly, all of my tats have a very big meaning to me. i dont think you should get a tat 'just cuz' ...it should mean sumfin to you, or speak to you, b/c it's gonna be there for the rest of ur life. all my tats repsent 'undying love' ..to me.


----------



## maggiesmommie

Yea this has been a tough year, we just lost my boyfriends mom to Cancer September 24th, 2008. I was in the room by myself and saw her take her last breath so hes going to get a tattoo. 

But I really need someone to draw mine. lol I cant draw.


----------



## BedlamBully

Well here is my latest one! lol


----------



## chic4pits

maggiesmommie said:


> Yea this has been a tough year, we just lost my boyfriends mom to Cancer September 24th, 2008. I was in the room by myself and saw her take her last breath so hes going to get a tattoo.
> 
> But I really need someone to draw mine. lol I cant draw.


yea i can't draw to good either, my hubbie drew my sons name in hebrew for me. i lost my g'ma to brest cancer 6 yrs. ago. so tell ur b/f he's not alone. getting a tat is a great way to memoralize someone special tho.


----------



## maggiesmommie

yea, well my mom was also my best friend so I thought it would be cool to get a portrait of me and her when I was a baby.

Yea I lost my aunt to cancer 2yrs ago this month. It was her 5th time fighting it. And she just couldnt take it anymore. Davids mom just found out in May of this year that she had cancer but it was already Stage 4


----------



## BrindleBoys

so, don't mind my husbands pics please. he was joking around with his brand new chain saw. plus, it was the only pic i have of all his tattoos. oh, and then there is me with my hlaf sleeve and i have my monroe and nose done. i have a tattoo on my back too, unfortunatly no pics. hope you enjoy! we are a very colorful family


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America

I really like your half sleeve. I would never get a sleeve myself but some people (like you) pull it off really well and it looks great. Also, lol, those pics of your husband are hilarious, hahaha, I can't stop laughing. There ain't nothing wrong with being colorful.


----------



## BrindleBoys

Thanks! Yeah it took a long time to figure out what I truely wanted for my arm. I got it for my mom, we had a cherry blossom tree in our front yard right infront of the kitchen window and my mother loved it. 
My husband is a charactor, haha.


----------



## pitbulllover27870

[/QUOTE]

lol yay im not the only one with plugs!!


----------



## money_killer

pitbulllover27870 said:


>


lol yay im not the only one with plugs!!








[/QUOTE]

haha mine are only 16mm


----------



## pitbulllover27870

money_killer said:


> lol yay im not the only one with plugs!!


haha mine are only 16mm [/QUOTE]

lol mine are 25mm or an inch


----------



## pitbull learner

My New Piecing i got a month ago..iv forgotten what its called..lol..but boii did it hert..


----------



## BedlamBully

Had these done yesterday. The wrist really stings!


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

awww i dont have any of my peircings anymore!!! 

i HAD:

ears done twice
two in my tongue (hoop in the front barbell in the back)
nose
lip
tregis
belly button (still have that one)
and my nipples.....

took them all out after college.  boo te only one left is my bellybutton

tattoos: on my back, but i have my last name, my dads police badge, a tattoo from my bad days (gang tattoo) and "408" behind my ear

and will be gettin my glock on my hip, & kenyas k9 badge


----------



## buzhunter

BedlamBully said:


> Had these done yesterday. The wrist really stings!


I really like that. The knuckles on your back too. Very nice!:clap:


----------



## BedlamBully

Thanks! Its hard to get pit/dog tattoo's that don't look thuggish or really white trash lol, took me a while to find these ones.


----------



## wheezie

they turned out good, i am thinking about getting some new ink done (a buddy owes me a favor) im thinknig about getting a portraite of rico... i love that damn dog lol


----------



## PeanutsMommy

BedlamBully said:


> Thanks! Its hard to get pit/dog tattoo's that don't look thuggish or really white trash lol, took me a while to find these ones.


I really like those too they look good. I agree about the thuggish/white trash.
I got Peanut done on my right side but its from a pitcure of him when he was 7 weeks old. I need to take a picture


----------



## pcw20

These are just party pics where you can see my stuff
I have a couple odd and w/e tatts (gun show) 
Then my lip 
and neck


----------



## eddie b

Heres some of my piercings and tats.
Me on the left chillin at Bike Night. (you can kinda see my 1/2inch plugs and my snake bites)








Heres my first tat. (last name, it means Gold Bullet)








Heres my second tat. (cross and wings, drew this myself)








Heres my third tat. (the philippine islands, where i was born)








my fourth tat. (zodiac symbol, im a virgo and i drew this myself)








and my last tat thats not finished. (koi fish)








all of these tats are on my left arm. slowly piecing my sleeve together. the islands are obviously on my ribs. (left side) im too broke to finish my sleeve. haha


----------



## PeanutsMommy

i was hoping to see more of the bikes


----------



## eddie b

PeanutsMommy said:


> i was hoping to see more of the bikes


haha ok here you go.
heres one where they caught me on the phone happen to have blinked at the time... haha








































and heres my bike =]








i have a lot more some where... these are all i could find.
sorry to sorta high jack the thread...


----------



## pitbulllover27870

stretched my ears a lil bit more, now there 1-1/8"


----------



## Ncprisonguard

Awesome tattoos! I recently got my first ink done.. a big Saint Michael on my left arm... as soon as I can post some pics on here I will! I hate the post quota before I can post pics!


----------



## smith family kennels

well I have my belly button pierced and I use to have my tongue pierced but it grew up when I was in the hospital in 03. I have two tattoos and thinking about what I want for my third Here ya go



















MySpace.com - Laura My Photos - Photo 24 of 24


----------



## smith family kennels

not wanting to come up I see You can see them on my personal myspace in my pics. 
myspace.com/r6bluebyu


----------



## Ncprisonguard

Here's my tattoo now that I can post some pics.. Its Saint Michael. (An Inmate of mine drew it out for me) I've not got it finished yet.. I sat for 5 1/2 hours straight and the chick that did it ran out of time.. said the shop wouldn't let her tattoo past 11pm. I've got to get alittle more shading done and run the clouds over a little bit to cover that blank spot. Also considering getting the words 'Saint Michael Pray For Me' done on the inside of that bicep to finish the piece off but I haven't decided yet. I've also got an upper back piece planned involving some APBTs... but I am saving for that because damn custom work is expensive!!


----------



## MYPITPEESFARTHERTHANYOURS

Im sleeved both arms and have a tattoo across chest of my first dog Cypress, along with some self done work on my thighs. Dont have any good pics right now, all my pics are of my dogs.


----------



## Bryanne

I don't have any pics of my second tat. It's a peace sign on my upper shoulder that says Imagine Harmony around it. Here's my first one 








And just for fun, here's me getting it done









And here's a picture where you can see my eyebrow and my nose piercing.


----------



## apbtmom76

haha I have my belly button done twice, my ears are done four times each, 3 in the lobes and once in the cartiledge, my tonuge and my nipples.


----------



## StaffyDaddy

next is brown pride on my triceps, 2 glocks pointing down on my chest

and whatever else i think of !!


----------



## BroncoGurl

The only piercing I have is my ear lobes. Boring.

My first tattoo that I got when I was 18. Right side of lower back.










Right shoulder.










Left ankle. I drew this one. Looked better on paper.










Left bicep. Drew this one too. I'm a cancer.



















All the above were done at a shop but the next two were done by my bf's cousin.

Right wrist. I do auto mechanics.










Upper back. Bad picture 'cause it was taken with a cell phone. It's 'cause I am in love with Ford Broncos. It's the same script lettering that was the emblems on the '66-'77 Broncos.










Here's a better pic of just the horse. That lightning bolt is supposed to touch the ground behind the horse but he has yet to finish it. Been like that for a year and a half now. 










Since people are posting pics of their tattoo's inspirations, here's my '91 Bronco packing a 393 stroker that I built last year. It's a beast. lol










I want to get some more tattoos that I already have the designs for. One is for the country that my father is from (Peru), and the other is my pups' actual paw prints.


----------



## smith family kennels

ok i have my left ear periced 5 times my right ear 3 times. my belly button has been peirced since i was 18. my tounge was peirced for 6 years then i took it out for a mouth when i was deathly ill and it grew up in the center the hole is still there but i dont feel like getting the center punched back out.

this was my first tattoo and its on my back










this was my second which is not finished I am going to add ivy growing around the cross and up my leg. im going to add a leaf to it every year on my sons birthday so that it can grow with him.










and yolanda is like a daughter to me and im going to have her head tattoed on my other leg

here is the picture i plan to use this is how i always want to remember her. She is the happiest dog in the world










and this is NATE'S tattoo its a cover up. It use to have his name there but they totally screwed it up so he put a pic of our boy over it. Nate has his left ear periced and its been done since before i met him lol


----------



## apbtmom76

wow such great ink on all of us, very nice 

Staffy is that a Texas tat I see on you bicep?? You here in Tx or just a native Texan??


----------



## StaffyDaddy

im from tesas but live in ok


----------



## pitbullgirl22

Traitor!!!!


----------



## pitbullgirl22

And since I posted I have 2 holes in each ear, my cartiledge. I also have a lizard tatooed on my calf with my sons name around it. He picked it out. And I have an angel on a cloud that takes up my whole left shoulder blade that has my daughters name and birthdate and the day she went with Jesus.


----------



## MISSAPBT

my tat, got it done just over a year ago


----------



## Hirihat

let's see....currently, I have:
piercings -
2 in right tragus, 7 in right ear, 4 in left but 4g in first holes, right nostril, 2 in tongue both 10g, labret, belly button, hood, inner labia

tats-my pics are too big but I have green tribal roses on back, symbol for love on tailbone, right hip is a graffiti tribal fusion with a bio-mechanical spider, left hip large koi with flowers and symbols for peace & harmony, inside left wrist a self-designed non-symetrical fleur-de-lis & banner and top of right foot I have triquatra protection rune


----------



## PeanutsMommy

okay here is my peanut tattoo....








the original picture.....









sorry for the horrible picture quality..phone picture


----------



## Skreed

>


Awesome speedo! LOL :goodpost:


----------



## meganc66

PeanutsMommy said:


> okay here is my peanut tattoo....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the original picture.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for the horrible picture quality..phone picture


oh my goooosh i love your tattoo of peanut it's so great!
and cuuuuuuute! good job to the tattoo artist


----------



## PeanutsMommy

thanks! now i just need to get a good grown up peanut one  the artist i went to had a portfolio full of animal portriats..she was real good. it looks better if i would have used a camera not my phone


----------



## Hirihat

PeanutsMommy said:


> okay here is my peanut tattoo....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the original picture.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for the horrible picture quality..phone picture


your artist did a FABU job!! Who did this? It looks great!


----------



## 619luv

I plan to get "THUG LIFE" written across my stomach...

what ya guys think?


----------



## Hirihat

619luv said:


> I plan to get "THUG LIFE" written across my stomach...
> 
> what ya guys think?


That is absolutely the MOST original, well thought out tattoo I have ever heard of!! Perhaps do it in all caps in a big fancy, thick black Goth script????
:hammer::rofl::hammer::rofl:


----------



## 619luv

Hirihat said:


> That is absolutely the MOST original, well thought out tattoo I have ever heard of!! Perhaps do it in all caps in a big fancy, thick black Goth script????
> :hammer::rofl::hammer::rofl:


LOL yea i know i want to start a tread amongst gang members.


----------



## ~StangChick~

619luv said:


> LOL yea i know i want to start a tread amongst gang members.


sound's hot! lmao


----------



## PitBullSwagga

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content

















in this last one you can kinda see the flames and the two girls and the ankh on my arm

then there are several i can't show pics of..

i have 22 piercings and 10 tattoos...i thinnk...i gotta count, lol


----------



## StaffyDaddy

Hirihat said:


> let's see....currently, I have:
> piercings -
> 2 in right tragus, 7 in right ear, 4 in left but 4g in first holes, right nostril, 2 in tongue both 10g, labret, belly button, hood, inner labia
> 
> tats-my pics are too big but I have green tribal roses on back, symbol for love on tailbone, right hip is a graffiti tribal fusion with a bio-mechanical spider, left hip large koi with flowers and symbols for peace & harmony, inside left wrist a self-designed non-symetrical fleur-de-lis & banner and top of right foot I have triquatra protection rune


daaaaaamnnn didnt all those down south piercings hurt? lol


----------



## megz

well lets see... not the best pics, sorry...
here is my mothers day present from about four years ago...(this was my own artwork)









my add on from my b-day in may. the rose was my original from when i turned 18. my kids initials are in the leaves...









and here are BR's (the hubby)
right leg...








left leg... he is a huge Scarface fan








left arm, yet to be finished... Black label Society fan








his first








and what we refer to as his male tramp stamp 









i also have my belly button and lip pierced and BR has his eyebrow, tounge and his labre (spl?) pierced.
we work slowly on our stuff because we do have three kids so everything we have done is only when we have the extra cash. 
BR will be continuing the one on his arm next, I will be adding to the rose on my arm and i also have an appointment set to have my fathers initials done on my left wrist, my sis will be getting the same thing done on her, i can't wait!!


----------



## PitBullSwagga

my piercings: 
2 "on that thing inside your ear"
7 assorted ear
1 left nostril
1 marilyn
1 tongue
2 snakebites
2 nipples
6 labia

the tattoos you can't see: i have pumpkins across my lower back and arse...and something stupid on my ringfinger....


----------



## money_killer

daughters name.


----------



## Black Rabbit

That's really cool. I love this thread  I just broke 20 tats not to long ago  
As for piercings I have 9/16 size plugs, 4 regular ear piercings, tongue, monroe, nose, eyebrow, and belly button.
I can't even count the tats and piercings that I have actually done. There's been way to many, a few thousand maybe? Anyways I'll round up some good pics to post for ya


----------



## jayandlacy

Jay and I are both "inked". I have around 18, jay, idk how many. Most of mine are on my back, ankle and ribs-ouch on the ribs, hip...Jay has sleeves going in the process, Chico on his chest with some other stuff, and his last name across his back. My back will one day be a full back piece. oh yeah. Not so much into piercings. I have my naval and lots of holes in my ears. Jays just has his ears....keep trying to get him to do his nipples!!!lol but he is against having his nipples done!

That is why kg420 needs to head over here to michigan! I have some pics I will post some day when Im not sick and lazier then normal.


----------



## megz

new flower on my left forearm(have to get a picture that isn't off my cell), another of my own art...wanted to keep going but my artist slipped into the ugly world of pills so now time to find a new one.
wanting dog and cat prints possibly on the forearm or... but will be after the first of the year.


----------



## Black Rabbit

jayandlacy said:


> Jay and I are both "inked". I have around 18, jay, idk how many. Most of mine are on my back, ankle and ribs-ouch on the ribs, hip...Jay has sleeves going in the process, Chico on his chest with some other stuff, and his last name across his back. My back will one day be a full back piece. oh yeah. Not so much into piercings. I have my naval and lots of holes in my ears. Jays just has his ears....keep trying to get him to do his nipples!!!lol but he is against having his nipples done!
> 
> That is why kg420 needs to head over here to michigan! I have some pics I will post some day when Im not sick and lazier then normal.


LOL  I'll sneak in with the clamps and do his nips while he's sleeping


----------



## Lex's Guardian

*Top of my foot*








*My next idea ensues a coy fish or two, wrapped in bamboo - Rib piece. Lots-o-color*

No piercings but the ears... Tattoos I'm fine with, but darn scared of piercings...


----------



## Black Rabbit

LMAO piercings are so much easier that tattoos. They only hurt for a half second then it's over


----------



## Lex's Guardian

kg420 said:


> LMAO piercings are so much easier that tattoos. They only hurt for a half second then it's over


>.< lol nuh uh... Tried to do the belly button (Went for the bottom side first). & half way through the room started spinning. For some reason the guy went ultra slow & the needle was hanging out of my belly button when I ran for the bathroom...

But that was @15 at my friends house by another friend who thought they were 'a piercist'.

Good times


----------



## jayandlacy

kg420 said:


> LOL  I'll sneak in with the clamps and do his nips while he's sleeping


Lol thats funny! Now he says he don't even think it would hurt.:hammer: sneaking in and doing it while he's sleep, that would be funny to wake up to!:clap:


----------



## Alitlebit_ofJACK




----------



## Alitlebit_ofJACK




----------



## Alitlebit_ofJACK

took a trip to new orleans on my bike and on the ride there thought it would be a good idea to get a tat. i used to have my lip and nose pierced but those are gone now


----------



## Jester09

The lip piercing/spider bites









The gauges









And the tat. It's the white rabbit from Alice in Wonderland.  lol


----------



## Adison

heres some of mine state of ky on my forearm an area code










money tree with demons coming from the roots an it says money is the root of all evil










established 1988 tat










also i have skys the limit across my collar bone with reverse stars an a sparrow wit money in there mouth on each side of it


----------



## Black Rabbit

jayandlacy said:


> Lol thats funny! Now he says he don't even think it would hurt.:hammer: sneaking in and doing it while he's sleep, that would be funny to wake up to!:clap:


Awesome lets get him in his sleep 
oke:oke:


----------



## TheStunnah

My First Tat Had To Be My Girls Name 


















Ill Be Getting This Design Tatted On My Bak In December Under STUNNAH....And Straight Afta This One Is Done Ill Be Getting A Joint One Wid My Twin, Going From Her Shoulder To My Shoulder....Damn Ima Be In Abit Of Pain..lol Oh Well Drinks Aftaward So Pain Would Be Gone hahaha HOPEFULLY..lol..
Note: The Middle Peace Will Be Removed..lol..This one represents my family..


----------



## money_killer

latest one

when in rome - i trust me


----------



## Padlock




----------



## Padlock

money_killer said:


> latest one
> 
> when in rome - i trust me


in another 2-3 generations your offspring will completely lose
the pinky toes entirely . :rofl:

:woof:


----------



## money_killer

lol yeh dont know wats going on there


----------



## SuthernStyles

Jester09 said:


> The lip piercing/spider bites
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The gauges
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the tat. It's the white rabbit from Alice in Wonderland.  lol


I have never understood them giant holes? I know to each his/her own, but why would you want to do that? Thats for African tribes lol


----------



## apbtmom76

alright so here is the biggest tat I have, it is mine and my children's chinese zodiac symbols the color of our birth months 










As for piercings, I have my belly button done twice, my ear lobes done 3x a piece, the cartiledge doen once on each ear, my nipples and my tongue.

I do have a butterfly on my left calf that will one day be a whole leg piece, I also have a few more pieces I would like to get done soon


----------



## SuthernStyles

mmm hmm. nice


----------



## apbtmom76

There are some awesome tat pics on here, I had forgotten about this thread, lol


----------



## DMTWI

apbtmom76 said:


> alright so here is the biggest tat I have, it is mine and my children's chinese zodiac symbols the color of our birth months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for piercings, I have my belly button done twice, my ear lobes done 3x a piece, the cartiledge doen once on each ear, my nipples and my tongue.
> 
> I do have a butterfly on my left calf that will one day be a whole leg piece, I also have a few more pieces I would like to get done soon


Oooooooh, Tye fix...........I'm good! :goodpost:


----------



## hackyzac

I've taken all my piercings out but I've had my labret, eyebrow twice, rook, and prince Albert at one time.

Tats I don't really have any pictures of but they aren't anything special just typical nautical stars on my calves and my zodiac sign my girlfriend drew and the tattoo artist completely screwed up...but apparently that tattoo is redundant now anyways lol

here is how my eyebrow was -


----------



## MY MIKADO

Getting excited I will be getting my second tat soon (tax refund). I am having Vendetta's name done on my left arm I want it encircled with barbwire and then two long stemmed roses. I have to get into the shop to have Mike draw it up for me of what I want. I was wondering about the lettering. Not sure what I want that to look like.


----------



## apbtmom76

woo hoo Sharon, can't wait to see your new tat 

Zach - bro that looks awesome actually 

Dave - l,maoooo glad I could help


----------



## Black Rabbit

Here's a face shot, eyebrow nose monroe, 9/16 gauges, and two standard ear piercings, I also have my tongue and belly done.









my sleeve, still unfinished  The bottom of the ocean to the top of outer space.

























































Ryan and I. Matching Black tooth Grins dedicated to Dime Bag Darrel on his Birthday last year









Here's a pic of my sister and I, you can kinda see my dragon on my right arm









my newest tattoo pink tattoo machine with a double headed snake ( I'm a gemini) 








here's a link to my album, these are some of the tattoos and piercing I have done.
Pitbulls : Go Pitbull Dog Forums - kg420's Album: Tattoos and Piercings

Here's a double I did for a friend









Spray painted stars with pink leopard spots

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


































I have a ton more on myself and other thing I've done but It would take me a million years to upload them all


----------



## Lex's Guardian

@Krystal - I wants ta see more!! Please


----------



## LadyRampage

I got my first tat the day before Christmas, and I'm loving it!

here is it...









here is the picture she used..


----------



## Black Rabbit

Lex's Guardian said:


> @Krystal - I wants ta see more!! Please


K I'll take more and upload them in the morning for you k 


LadyRampage said:


> I got my first tat the day before Christmas, and I'm loving it!
> 
> here is it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is the picture she used..


That looks great, love it


----------



## Lex's Guardian

@Krystal :thumbsup:


----------



## Padlock

SuthernStyles said:


> I have never understood them giant holes? I know to each his/her own, but why would you want to do that? Thats for African tribes lol


for most it's done to disfigure themselves to spite the
multiple late night sneaky uncle visits. it's a mental
disorder, yet they aren't helping matters, and it's a 
big yellow flag stating what the subconscious cant
hide...but the mouth wont tell. since when did society
ever claim the tattoo parlor was more effective than 
therapy? :hammer:


----------



## Black Rabbit

Hey now don't be hating on us people who work in tattoo shops, were some of the funnest people to hang out with ever 

I love having gauges in my ear, mine hold a cigarette perfectly


----------



## apbtmom76

ok Krystal I have decided I am coming to visit you for a tat party


----------



## Black Rabbit

YAY Tye!!!!!!!!!!!! We'll have so much fun


----------



## apbtmom76

omg I know right  Ok I may need to stay a weekend, cause you could a few pieces for me


----------



## Black Rabbit

That would be awesome  NorCal GP party  :woof: Holly and Aimee gotta party too


----------



## apbtmom76

hahahh we gotta get Trevor and Sarah in on this too  He has been wanting some new ink


----------



## Black Rabbit

Oh totally Sarah need her piercing redone and some ink too


----------



## apbtmom76

see there perfecto, I am lovin this idea as much as me gettin with Sadie and Bev and Aireal


----------



## performanceknls




----------



## cboyd0606

Says "Don't Judge, just let it be" in farsi


----------



## lowlady

and have my naval pierced


----------



## lowlady

BroncoGurl said:


> Since people are posting pics of their tattoo's inspirations, here's my '91 Bronco packing a 393 stroker that I built last year. It's a beast. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to get some more tattoos that I already have the designs for. One is for the country that my father is from (Peru), and the other is my pups' actual paw prints.


Looks Good, I wanna get my trucks in a half sleeve on the other side of my Low Lady tat


----------



## money_killer

latest

when in rome and i trust me


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

money_killer said:


> latest
> 
> when in rome and i trust me


Hard as nails!


----------



## money_killer

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Hard as nails!


the most painful one i have had yet, for sure. 50 mins solid on each foot.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

money_killer said:


> the most painful one i have had yet, for sure. 50 mins solid on each foot.


Yes, everyone tells me the feet hurt something severe. So what's the story behind that tat?


----------



## money_killer

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Yes, everyone tells me the feet hurt something severe. So what's the story behind that tat?


when in rome apply's to when i party so to speak. and i trust me speaks for it self. just personal reason all my tats have a meaning to me


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

money_killer said:


> when in rome apply's to when i party so to speak. and i trust me speaks for it self. just personal reason all my tats have a meaning to me


That's what's up. I didn't see the "me" part of I trust until just now.


----------



## Pitbull Palace

cboyd0606 said:


> Says "Don't Judge, just let it be" in farsi


MERCY !! lol...
Nice :hammer:


----------



## ZildjiansMommy

*Most Recent. (no photos of the others.)*


----------



## apbtmom76

That is an awesome tat, and I am loving your dimples


----------



## Black Rabbit

Here's one I just did for a friend. Tiger lilies with tiny vines


----------



## apbtmom76

Ohhh Krystal that's sexy as he**. It looks nice, good job I can't wait for you to do mine


----------



## Black Rabbit

I can't wait for you to come out here :hug:


----------



## IzzosMommy

Ill try and get a pic of the rest .. just kinda hard .. also have my tongue . belly button . heart tattoos on my wrist and Izzos paw print on my left hip =]


----------



## apbtmom76

I know Krystal we are gonna have a blast 

And Izzo'smommy that is a bad a** ship, lovin that.


----------



## IzzosMommy

apbtmom76 said:


> I know Krystal we are gonna have a blast
> 
> And Izzo'smommy that is a bad a** ship, lovin that.


=] Thank you


----------



## ZildjiansMommy

Thank ya! & Those are some sweet a** tattoos!


----------



## IzzosMommy

This is my paw print , Izzo had the same spots on her pads as a pup I just didnt knowthey changed as they got older lol ..


----------



## apbtmom76

Now that is cool IM, I wanted to get Phoenix done on me, but will have to go for something else now  Same with my Pooh bear  Think I'll get my fave pics of them tatted on me.


----------



## IzzosMommy

thank you =] I wanted a pic of her but Im getting another pup soon so I am going to wait till I can get a good pic of them together .. I am sorry about phoenix and pooh bear .. maybe you could try paw prints with halos and wings ?


----------



## apbtmom76

I don't have any prints of their paws, I do have apic someone did for me on FB I was thinking of using it, but would like to do the single one of them on my legs or something, who knows I may decide on something else, lol


----------



## Lua

I have other tattoos but no pictures of them so this will have to make up for them because it's awesome... :thumbsup:


----------



## KMdogs

Lua said:


> I have other tattoos but no pictures of them so this will have to make up for them because it's awesome... :thumbsup:


Camel on your toe..ooohhh...:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## JoKealoha

far from finished.... and please excuse the football season tanlines.


----------



## Lua

KMdogs said:


> Camel on your toe..ooohhh...:rofl::rofl::rofl:


I know pretty clever right


----------



## Black Rabbit

:rofl: that's great!!! I tattooed a taco with a pink fish in it on the inside of Ryan's friend's lip. I'll try to get a pic for you guys next time I see him lol.


----------



## Lua

kg420 said:


> :rofl: that's great!!! I tattooed a taco with a pink fish in it on the inside of Ryan's friend's lip. I'll try to get a pic for you guys next time I see him lol.


YES! That is fantastic! I can't wait to see -waits patiently-


----------



## k8nkane

JoKealoha said:


> far from finished.... and please excuse the football season tanlines.


Are you from Hawaii originally, by any chance?? Your name and tattoo really remind me of the culture there.


----------



## DMTWI

Not the best 'close-up' tat pic, plus i'm camera shy.... :roll:


----------



## Black Rabbit

DMTWI said:


> Not the best 'close-up' tat pic, plus i'm camera shy.... :roll:


NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!:woof::woof:


----------



## Chevys And Pitties

I's be new to the Tat scene.
My first. A wolf because they are so BA and one of my favorite animals, the other being the Horse.









And of course my Chevy Bowtie to match my 88 K5. Its been touched up since this picture









Old School Rose with a Keyhole in the middle, hubby has the key. I seriously had to search for a pic of this... lol









I wish I had pictures of my little guy with fake tattoos on. He was so cute lol


----------



## Black Rabbit

Well I didn't get my tattoo or my lip ring this weekend but here's me giving one


----------



## Black Rabbit

So I couldn't wait for someone to pierce my lip so I sat in the bathroom and did it myself 

*NO BLOOD NO GLORY*









The Lateral


----------



## apbtmom76

Krystal I told you, YOU ARE my hero  I could never pierce anything on my own, rock on girlie, ok so tats and piercings when I come visit


----------



## PRSweetKandi

I had one, than I had spider bites, and now I have none... I'm thinking I want to go get it redone, because I think it looked really good.










This is my one and only tat... WE SPEAK MUSIC. It is still unfinished, and I plan to get a few more music related tatts in the near future... I think this one needs color... but I'm not sure yet what I want to do....

I forgot to mention I also have my tongue pierced. I always forget because I've had it for so long. LOL. Plus I've started chewing on them, so I don't wear the jewelry much anymre..


----------



## Black Rabbit

apbtmom76 said:


> Krystal I told you, YOU ARE my hero  I could never pierce anything on my own, rock on girlie, ok so tats and piercings when I come visit


:woof::woof: I can't wait 


PRSweetKandi said:


> I had one, than I had spider bites, and now I have none... I'm thinking I want to go get it redone, because I think it looked really good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my one and only tat... WE SPEAK MUSIC. It is still unfinished, and I plan to get a few more music related tatts in the near future... I think this one needs color... but I'm not sure yet what I want to do....
> 
> I forgot to mention I also have my tongue pierced. I always forget because I've had it for so long. LOL. Plus I've started chewing on them, so I don't wear the jewelry much anymre..


I think the bites would look really good on you. For the tat I would do the headphones in a light pink and the music notes in baby blue and lime green with just small glints of white. I'd even do some color highlights around the words as well so they pop off the bars


----------



## Chevys And Pitties

Color on those headphones would really pop.

Oooo, I totally forgot I've got Piercings!! lol My nose got infected probably from oil or grease from my truck so I don't wear it anymore and my earrings all disappeared... I'm blaming my husband lol.










I've got a tongue piercing too


----------



## PRSweetKandi

kg420-Thanks for the advice... the music notes have peace signs in them, but you can hardly see them in this pic... lol. But that sounds really cute. I need to do something. This 20 dollar tat needs some serious work  thats a great idea tho!


----------



## Black Rabbit

Anytime, I have tons of ideas rollin through my head all the time


----------



## cEElint

i think this would be appropriate for this thread.. lol


----------



## Black Rabbit

OMG what a panty waste, I swear someone yells at me like that in my shop and you got a one way ticket out the door on your face :stick: I refuse to put up with that kind of 
Seriously though that was straight up funny  but i'd hella smack that kid and he would so not get his money back lol. I actually have a sign for the shop that says No Whining Zone lol.


----------



## cEElint

i knew you'd like it.. and hate it.. lol


----------



## Black Rabbit

:rofl: :rofl: Oh yeah that was some funny  loll but yea I don't take people's  I would have kicked him out way sooner


----------



## DMTWI

Ouch, oh, the worst pain ever...  ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## Chevys And Pitties

WOW... I've got to show my husband that when he gets home from work...

What a baby


----------



## apbtmom76

OMG come on, I am rofl lmfaoooooo at that. The one on my tummy was 4, 2 hour settings cause I couldn't hold hte muscles in my tummy still that long, but the guy who did it was very understanding and told me I did better than most guys he does. hahahaha Krystal I promise I won't be like htat when you do mine


----------



## Black Rabbit

Chevys And Pitties said:


> WOW... I've got to show my husband that when he gets home from work...
> 
> What a baby


LMAO I was thinking the same thing, I can't wait till Ryan gets home 


apbtmom76 said:


> OMG come on, I am rofl lmfaoooooo at that. The one on my tummy was 4, 2 hour settings cause I couldn't hold hte muscles in my tummy still that long, but the guy who did it was very understanding and told me I did better than most guys he does. hahahaha Krystal I promise I won't be like htat when you do mine


LMAO don't worry I'll get ya drunk first :rofl: :rofl: j/k 
I know right was a little baby, someone needs to change his diaper :rofl: I sat through an 8 hour session on the upper part of my arm and the inside of the elbow suck sooooooo hard but I didn't cry like a wiener :rofl: I did tell him, "I hate you so much right now" as I was laughing


----------



## apbtmom76

hahhahaa drunk is good, will be the first time I sit thru something that long but I am DOWN, and I promise not to cry like a baby  Got The only time I got antsy on the one on my tummy was when he hit the one stretch mark on there, and that's due to the skin already being stretched. Ughhh that was painful, but I didin't say anything. I am soooooo ready for this


----------



## nando87

Just finished the background of my Koi fish last week.


----------



## stonerreakinhavok

lol you know that kids a spoiled brat... his friend might be "gay" and the artist may be a weirdo but hes the dumb  with half a tattoo XD


----------



## EckoMac

Got this on my birthday in June from my friend in Tampa. It's both of my cats. Spaz and Isis.


----------



## DMTWI

Got something new, yep it's a pink 'girly' skull.... :roll:


----------



## Celestial88

kg420 said:


> OMG what a panty waste, I swear someone yells at me like that in my shop and you got a one way ticket out the door on your face :stick: I refuse to put up with that kind of
> Seriously though that was straight up funny  but i'd hella smack that kid and he would so not get his money back lol. I actually have a sign for the shop that says No Whining Zone lol.


You should see his other videos. No way in heck I could deal with that kid. But... they are funny. xD


----------



## zohawn

i dont have tats but this one is insane, im a SH fan and this tat looks like it was done by a machine

Log In | Facebook


----------



## Black Rabbit

Celestial88 said:


> You should see his other videos. No way in heck I could deal with that kid. But... they are funny. xD


OMG we sat here and watched them one day. The one where he's cryinf in the tree was great


----------



## pitbulllover27870

my ears after a fresh stretch today now 1-5/8"


----------



## Black Rabbit

^ Sweet!!!!!!!!!!!! Man I just ran some fatty tapers through my brothers ears a few days ago, man I should have video taped it, he almost cried


----------



## NateDieselF4i

Mine


----------



## Black Rabbit

^ sweet!! Is that the only one you have? I'll trade ya that bottle of Smirnoff for a new one


----------



## NateDieselF4i

kg420 said:


> ^ sweet!! Is that the only one you have? I'll trade ya that bottle of Smirnoff for a new one


Hah, none I can post on an open forum 

So I send you the empty one I have now and you send me a brand new full one? You drive a hard bargain, but I'll take it. Deal.


----------



## Hemi

*It's not done yet still one more session but here is my left leg*


































*Here is my right arm*


----------



## Black Rabbit

Dang I bet the leg hurt, looks pretty brutal. Put some lotion on that leg it looks way dry  lol


----------



## Hemi

lol yeah it hurt not gonna lie but its worth it. i just took a shower and letting it breath thats why no lotion


----------



## Black Rabbit

Once your past the 4 day mark it's ok to put lotion on after you shower just don't put a huge amount on it and it'll be fine. The best lotion I've found was Curell in the blue bottle. Not only does it help promote healing, but it smells awesome too  Also for the parts that are scabbed use bacitracin zinc ointment, it'll heal all that right up and it won't pull ink out like neosporin does.


----------



## Hemi

kg420 said:


> Once your past the 4 day mark it's ok to put lotion on after you shower just don't put a huge amount on it and it'll be fine. The best lotion I've found was Curell in the blue bottle. Not only does it help promote healing, but it smells awesome too  Also for the parts that are scabbed use bacitracin zinc ointment, it'll heal all that right up and it won't pull ink out like neosporin does.


I love Aquafor its like A&D but better and for the scabbed parts im already using that this is an old picture it doesnt look like that anymore


----------



## Black Rabbit

Ah ha I see. Yea aquaphor is awesome stuff too, but bacitratin I think works better for the scabbies. Trust me as a professional tattoo artist, and someone almost covered in ink, I have tried almost everything. Like tattoo goo, I would never recommend that  to any of my customers. Here's why, tattoo goo was made by some jerky tattoo artists as a scam to make more money. It has an ingredient in it that actually causes the ink to be drawn out of the skin. Why do they do this. To get you to come back and give them more money for a touch up. Total BS IMO!! There's a lot of stuff out there like that and people have no clue. The only product actually made for tattoos that I use and would recommend to my customers is H2Ocean. They make an awesome ointment and also lotion.


----------



## EL CUCO

K, can u post some of your work  I saw that sketch u did for fred and it looked nice. I would love to see ur stuff on some skin ...if u don't mind

And hemi, stay away from the sun! Its a tattoo killer!


----------



## Black Rabbit

Yup give me a few mins to gather up some pics


----------



## cEElint

u ever get that pic of Dosia done Krystal?


----------



## Black Rabbit

Ryan and I make the best tag team 

















black and gray with a red splash, love how that looks 









Ok sorry about this chicks face, I know she's way creepy. I did the stars not the lettering.


















border sketch









Ryan and I both have this, this was my design for our shop logo



























Salvation/Damnation 









































sacred heart


































in action 

































Our Black tooth grins  I did Ryan's and he did mine, we did these totally drunk at like 6 in the morning. Best freakin party EVA!!!!!









Piercing myself 

















The piece I started for Trevor aka Nizmo










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










































my on going work in progress


----------



## Black Rabbit

cEElint said:


> u ever get that pic of Dosia done Krystal?


I haven't yet.  I'm hoping to do it this weekend after I get Marley's paw prints.


----------



## EL CUCO

Good stuff! That Harley logo is on point! 
And u right...that girl w the stars is supercreepy lol

I gotta put u down on my black book, maybe ill send it out to ya.

You ever came down to artbasel in Miami?
I know u do tatts but AB is a world wide event that draws all types of artist


----------



## money_killer

finished will get better pics up at some stage


----------



## Black Rabbit

NoWuCmEnOwU... said:


> Good stuff! That Harley logo is on point!
> And u right...that girl w the stars is supercreepy lol
> 
> I gotta put u down on my black book, maybe ill send it out to ya.
> 
> You ever came down to artbasel in Miami?
> I know u do tatts but AB is a world wide event that draws all types of artist


LOLL super creepy crack head lol, we get all kinds coming through the shop lol. I've never been to Miami before, I'd love to go out there though, looks like they have a bunch of fun stuff goin on  Were suppose to hit Tattoo the Earth in the fall, should be a blast. I want Kat to do an our lady of guadalupe piece on my ribs.


money_killer said:


> finished will get better pics up at some stage


OMG THAT'S SICK!!!!!!!!! Great work


----------



## EL CUCO

Oh u will definitly love it! Before my friend passed(Rip J Carrera)...he too owned a shop (ochoplacas on calle ocho) we would do all types of crazy things..mad fun. He wanted to apprentice me cuz I'm pretty descent w da spray cans...I just never made the time for drilling ne body lol

But u should take a little trip...


----------



## Black Rabbit

I'd be there now if I wasn't on the West coast


----------



## pitbulllover27870

1-5/8" lobes now (=


----------



## Black Rabbit

^^ Sweet!!!!


----------



## andrew504

my back koi piece, still have a lot of work on it


----------



## Black Rabbit

That's gunna look really cool!! Many many hours to go


----------



## money_killer

my new one


----------



## cEElint

sweet RatFink.. still waiting on getting ink'd by Krystal..


----------



## Black Rabbit

cEElint said:


> sweet RatFink.. still waiting on getting ink'd by Krystal..


Follow us to LA this weekend  I'm doin midnight tattoos in the hotel room 

and that Ratfink rocks


----------



## cEElint

shoot.. i'm asleep by 11.. lol


----------



## Black Rabbit

LOLL sissy


----------



## cEElint

i'll see, but i doubt it.. just stop through for a few hours.. lol

i really dont know what i want yet though


----------



## Black Rabbit

Figure it out quick  lol


----------



## circlemkennels

i got this one done saturday... my first one  they are pink, blue, and purple... i got one for each of my kids.. sorry for the crappy phone pic


----------



## erod32

jakesmom said:


> septum...tragus..0g ears...


damn, you look fine....!


----------



## erod32

kg420 said:


> Well I didn't get my tattoo or my lip ring this weekend but here's me giving one


i think ur sexy....! idk, but chicks with tattoos are HOT...specially you...


----------



## Liam

After 20 years in the military I got lots. They're hit and miss here and there, but everyone of em has a reason or one he'll of a story behind it.

Currently I'm working on a leg piece. Ankle top knee. I gotta say this has been the most painful. Chest, inner arm and arm pit area, and ribs got nothing on this piece.

Friend of mine is doing for me. He's apprenticing at a shop so I'm letting him do whatever so he gets practice. No charge, and all the endorphine rushes I want.

I'm only six hours into the leg piece, I'll get photos up later.

Ears were gauged out to 0 but I took em out. Seems they frown on ink and piercings in fine dining restaurants lol. Damn yuppies, just eat my food and don't worry bout how I look. Lol


----------



## PBnKobePit

Its me.


----------



## money_killer

all finished


----------



## MissK&Nikita

*Love ink!*

I love Tattoo's and its pretty much hard not to be addicted when your uncle is a HUGE tattoo artist for the past 25 years. I got a few peircings that I am proud to have too cause its not the normal 

























I'm in the pink, and thats 3 microdermal peircings on my chest  the one on the right is my mother, also with her chest art


----------



## Black Rabbit

Oooo I like dermals  I think there's a pic of one I did in my tattoo album


----------



## Black Rabbit

Liam said:


> After 20 years in the military I got lots. They're hit and miss here and there, but everyone of em has a reason or one he'll of a story behind it.
> 
> Currently I'm working on a leg piece. Ankle top knee. I gotta say this has been the most painful. Chest, inner arm and arm pit area, and ribs got nothing on this piece.
> 
> Friend of mine is doing for me. He's apprenticing at a shop so I'm letting him do whatever so he gets practice. No charge, and all the endorphine rushes I want.
> 
> I'm only six hours into the leg piece, I'll get photos up later.
> 
> Ears were gauged out to 0 but I took em out. Seems they frown on ink and piercings in fine dining restaurants lol. Damn yuppies, just eat my food and don't worry bout how I look. Lol


LMAO @ restaurant yuppies  My ears were at 0 for a long time, then I decided to go a little bigger I love how I can hold a cigarette in my ear. OMG I totally know what area your talking about. right where the arms and legs bend on the inside is called the ditch. The ditch is the absolutely the most painful spot ever seriously. My freakin neck didn't even hurt that bad.


----------



## pitbulllover27870

fresh new tamarind 1-1/2" plugs and fresh conch's piercing =)


----------



## Jaz's dad

Not posted on here for a while, but here is just one of my pieces...


----------



## Emheinee

*Some of my tattoos..*

I have one on the back of my neck (Chinese symbol for love), I have stars in the shape of the big dipper on my left upper arm, i have one on my left forearm that says "Love is the only reality", I have my left side done (not finished though!) and I have stars on my hip bone (one for each sibling). I also have my belly button pierced, except my ears, that's all I have for piercings! Tell me what you think!!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

*
*Covering up the bottom 2 and blending it with the skull and scorpion. Putting something similar to skull on other side of scorpion then moving to the top and starting on Kangol and other dogs and then Brayden's foot prints from when he was born will be in the middle. Then I will start on my legs....


----------



## PRSweetKandi

pitbullmamanatl said:


> *
> *Covering up the bottom 2 and blending it with the skull and scorpion. Putting something similar to skull on other side of scorpion then moving to the top and starting on Kangol and other dogs and then Brayden's foot prints from when he was born will be in the middle. Then I will start on my legs....


loving them!


----------



## Nizmo

*Got long awaited tattoo today*

I feel like i've earned myself some fun so I booked an appointment and colaberation with a local tattoo shop. It's been so hectic and crazy the last few months, i needed something to represent this time in my life that im having my all time high's and lows and all arounds...
we spent about 4 hours with doing the actual tattoo part and idk how long on drawing everything up. he was an awesome guy to work with. integrating everything i asked him to. we still have a few details to do, but we both thought 4 hrs was enough for today 
I'll get more pictures when i have someone to take some pictures for me.
the part you cant see too well with the letters say "NKS" - for Nizmos K9 Supply.
sorry for just the front view and no side views. 
But I couldnt be happier with it, it exceeded all my expectations for this piece. I love it. hope you guys like it too


----------



## Black Rabbit

I freakin love it!!!! They did a great job


----------



## Celestial88

It's fantastic! I love it, great work!


----------



## Carriana

Nice Trevor!

All this tattoo talk lately is making me really want a new one! It's been too effing long.


----------



## rodrigo

yo man they misspelled "dishonor" bro.
im just kidding , looking good. (tattoo humor  )


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella

Looks good Trev! Saw it on FB  I'm getting another in a couple of weeks! Can't wait


----------



## EL CUCO

Congrats Trev!!! What's the WillyWonka for...to ease the mind off the pain? Lol


----------



## angelbaby

I love it looks great. Congrats Trev.


----------



## Nizmo

kg420 said:


> I freakin love it!!!! They did a great job


thanks, that means a lot coming from you. my left arm still yours 



Celestial88 said:


> It's fantastic! I love it, great work!





Carriana said:


> Nice Trevor!
> 
> All this tattoo talk lately is making me really want a new one! It's been too effing long.


dooo iitttt
what did you want done?


rodrigo said:


> yo man they misspelled "dishonor" bro.
> im just kidding , looking good. (tattoo humor  )


my heart jump a lil bit, lol. i was like no! i googled "dishonor" and everything! lol


Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> Looks good Trev! Saw it on FB  I'm getting another in a couple of weeks! Can't wait


thank you!
what are you getting?!


NoWuCmE... said:


> Congrats Trev!!! What's the WillyWonka for...to ease the mind off the pain? Lol


sitting there for 4 hrs my blood sugar will get low, so i bring some juice and candy so i dont light headed or anything, just in case. i've never gotten light headed, but i would hate to have to stop in the middle of a good work session.


angelbaby said:


> I love it looks great. Congrats Trev.


thanks!


----------



## denial4society

Very nice tattoo, I thought at first it would be just another tattoo not done so well... But everything looks really nice. If anyone is looking for tattoo and is around the LA area, you can check out Face and InkFace Tattoos... Face is like a brother to me and the owner... very humble and well known artist, you might have to wait for an appointment to open up, but its well worth it!  InkFace Tattoos Website


----------



## EckoMac

Love it!! Very nice work.


----------



## serendipity

I have a single tat, but last winter decided to get a brand, here is a pic of it in progress.









And the end result.










It has healed quite nicely, I need to take a pic of it now that it has healed. It didn't hurt as badly as I expected, but the healing process was less than pleasant!


----------



## Black Rabbit

Oh yea the healing on those are brutal compaired to tattoos lol. Ryan always says he hates my perfect skin lol. I have very fair skin so I soak up color really well and I generally heal in 3-5 days. I've only had one out of 20+ tattoos that took two weeks to heal but that was an 8 hour session of hard color layering. Only time I've ever puked after a tattoo too loll


----------



## MiaBella_BruceWayne

I used to have piercings - my lip and some other areas - but I had to take them out for various reasons.
I have 3 tattoos now. I'll post pictures eventually...
1. My right abdomen area - a heart outline, inside it says "I refuse to falter in what I believe or lose faith in my dreams"
2. My left thigh - a pink lily
3. My right wrist - the words "Diagnosed November 1983, I wear it for my mom" and then the awareness ribbon for Multiple Sclerosis.

In a few months I am going to get each of my dogs paw prints put on my shoulder blade with the Batman symbol. Pretty excited for that.


----------



## Black Rabbit

Here's a few more recent ones 

Hard at work 
































































A little mermaid a did for one of my favorite clients 










Another piece I did for her. I did her dogs paw prints with the same patterns as their collars 










My eyebrow ring and plugs 










My Monroe and lateral piercings. The lateral I pierced myself 










Hard to see them all but I have 3piercings in each ear, nose ring, Monroe, tongue ring, eyebrow ring, and lateral 










A better eyebrow shot










Here's a few pieces I have started, really need to get those finished lol


----------



## money_killer

my newest tatt


----------



## Black Rabbit

Omg top of the foot is brutal. I'm not sure if I'm gunna do my other foot lol


----------



## Nizmo

The wrist and crease of your elbow have been the most irritating to me. 
Krystal, my laptop was stolen. Do you have a picture the tattoo you did for me? Colors are wicked bright still. I love it. I might be driving mt moms car down to Sacramento to help her move, possible session?


----------



## Black Rabbit

Awesome!!!!! Well definitely have to finish that piece up  I'm pretty sure I posted your tat a few pages back but if you can't find it let me know. Im positive I have it on my FB though


----------



## Nizmo

It might be a few pages back, but I dont have any pictures of riley as a baby anymore or tiva except on my fb... Actually. I think I have the picture of the tat on my Facebook hmmm


----------



## Black Rabbit

Aw man that really sucks. I can't stand people it's like come on, we work hard for the things we have. We don't buy stuff so people can take it. Pisses me off so bad. Did you make a police report? A lot of times they'll get busted trying to pawn things and then you can get it back. I hope you can get it back I know how sad it is to loose pictures that mean a lot to you.


----------



## Nizmo

kg420 said:


> Aw man that really sucks. I can't stand people it's like come on, we work hard for the things we have. We don't buy stuff so people can take it. Pisses me off so bad. Did you make a police report? A lot of times they'll get busted trying to pawn things and then you can get it back. I hope you can get it back I know how sad it is to loose pictures that mean a lot to you.


well guess who "lost" it.... Along with my Xbox 360, 22 games and the last of my pain killers from surgery... Just take a wild guess... Don't even post your guess. Lol
I still need to post my lip piercing after I get something else in it in a couple weeks. Not like its anything special though lol


----------



## rodrigo

kg420 said:


> Here's a few more recent ones
> 
> Hard at work


ahhhhhh....the sweet spot


----------



## Black Rabbit

Nizmo said:


> well guess who "lost" it.... Along with my Xbox 360, 22 games and the last of my pain killers from surgery... Just take a wild guess... Don't even post your guess. Lol
> I still need to post my lip piercing after I get something else in it in a couple weeks. Not like its anything special though lol


OMG that's messed up. I'd be so pissed. I'm pretty sure I know who SHE is. You totally need a pic of that lip. I wanna see. 


rodrigo said:


> ahhhhhh....the sweet spot


Oh yea the ribcage is a good one. He squirted a few tears too


----------



## Nizmo

Yeah... Its messed up.. 
I'll try to get a picture tomorrow and post it up. Not sure how from my phone tho


----------



## rodrigo

kg420 said:


> Oh yea the ribcage is a good one. He squirted a few tears too


tell the truth , no lie lol .... u enjoy it just like a lil hair when a toughguy squirms??


----------



## Black Rabbit

Nizmo said:


> Yeah... Its messed up..
> I'll try to get a picture tomorrow and post it up. Not sure how from my phone tho


What kind of phone do you have?? They have a free photobucket app for iPhone. 


rodrigo said:


> tell the truth , no lie lol .... u enjoy it just like a lil hair when a toughguy squirms??


Oh hell yea  I enjoy making dudes cry. It so funny when tough guys act like little girls


----------



## rodrigo

thats why i start crying the second i hear the buzzing sound....setting the bar super low ....no shame


----------



## Black Rabbit

rodrigo said:


> thats why i start crying the second i hear the buzzing sound....setting the bar super low ....no shame


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Nizmo

kg420 said:


> What kind of phone do you have?? They have a free photobucket app for iPhone.
> Windows HTC
> Oh hell yea  I enjoy making dudes cry. It so funny when tough guys act like little girls


talking about me again hahahaha


----------



## Black Rabbit

Lol no not you. The dude in the pic where im tattooing his ribs.


----------



## rodrigo

for me personally the worst was my first , dude ripped the crap out of the inside of my elbow (like the arm crack lol ) bleeding like a mofo and this dude just going on an excavation expedition in my arm .... totally scabbed bad and i have parts where no ink will take .....that one hurt so bad he said my skin was too tight and he couldnt get enough ink in there or some crap idk .... 1st and only tattoo i regret, the others like a sweedish massage


----------



## Black Rabbit

rodrigo said:


> for me personally the worst was my first , dude ripped the crap out of the inside of my elbow (like the arm crack lol ) bleeding like a mofo and this dude just going on an excavation expedition in my arm .... totally scabbed bad and i have parts where no ink will take .....that one hurt so bad he said my skin was too tight and he couldnt get enough ink in there or some crap idk .... 1st and only tattoo i regret, the others like a sweedish massage


ONG that is like one of the worst spots to get tattooed ever. We call that the ditch.


----------



## rodrigo

trust me i have a huge tolerance for pain and it was ridiculously hard to relax the pain away if u know what i mean ..... i told the dude to finish it i wasnt coming back .....lesson learned never went back to him ..after that i got all my tats at outer limits and always been happy and zero issues


----------



## Nizmo

Krystal did a bit of work on the crease like forearm of my elbow and that SUCKED. Especially with the time frame.... Lol. And then an 8-9 hour drive home with the sun beating down on it. Did the out line til like what 2-3am and came back the next morning for shading. Idk even know how long we spent all together on it... I was wore outtt
Good times food times...


----------



## American_Pit13

Krystal did my Paws! Clint found some paws online when were stopped by his house on the way back from the WPBTCA Nationals. We did one paw then and finished the rest later up at Krystals. These are my first tattoos. There are 6 that go around my ankle.


----------



## rodrigo

lol at painted toenails


----------



## Black Rabbit

lol yea I painted the toe nails too.


----------



## PRSweetKandi

New tats, but nothing super special.


----------



## EugeniaL




----------



## Mikki

First tat evarrr
















Goat in chinese because I'm year of the Goat xD
















Before it got colored in








Koi fish









As for piercings, I've had my tongue pierced 2 times, my nose pierced and snake bites pierced multiple times and I recently got them again. Here they are + my eyebrow piercing and my pup! I also got my ears gauged at like 1/2" i think and an industrial piercing and some random other ones on my ears haha


----------



## Buddhasmommy

http://i1153.photobucket.com/albums...-A85A-98B578CC9D94-11373-00000B8EBBD6E7E8.jpg
http://i1153.photobucket.com/albums...-B56D-68F574592CE9-11354-00000B8D89BDF206.jpg
http://i1153.photobucket.com/albums...-A19E-632FBC20B240-11354-00000B8D87C48FE5.jpg
I also have two tats on my upper and lower back and my nose, ears, tongue, labret, nipples and VCH (vertical clitoral hood) piercings.


----------



## cgEvan

Here's mine:

First:










Second:



















LOL. Purchased the wig when I had my '00 Trans Am. A good friend and I would take turns wearing it on the way to the drag strip. Gotta live up to the Georgia stereotypes.

Third:

(I'll find the picture soon. It's my fiance's name on the side of my ring finger in cursive.)


----------



## patty

NO tattoos for me. I love them and think that they are really cool but am sort of a wuss at pain. Maybe next year I might get a memorial one done for my cat.


----------



## ~StangChick~

I just got a tattoo yesterday starts on my hand and goes up my arm to mid forearm. Its stars 2 have my kids initials..leading to a larger nautical star...Some ghost flames behind it..Black and grey..I love it came out awesome and the dude did such a good job pain wise...I will take pics soon....


----------



## ~StangChick~

~hand was shaking while taking pic..


----------



## Black Rabbit

A little something I did for a friend yesterday


----------



## Cain's Mom

I don't think I've posted in here...

This was my first tattoo I got right after graduating high school
View attachment 20785

And then a month later when I went to visit family in GA I got this lol
View attachment 20793

Ill be getting my next one soon..hopefully. It'll be an infinity sign with my wedding anniversary in it under my collar bone. 
I've got my nose pierced, my ears, a spot on my ear but I forget what it's called lol it's the middle of my outer ear and my tongue pierced.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hashbrown

I have a couple


----------



## Just Tap Pits

I have too many to post lol throat, palm, arms, chest, legs, back of neck


----------



## Echo4delta

2 sleeves, upper chest piece, rib, lower abdomen. I'm debating if I should do my legs or back first.








Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits

This piece looks so much better in person. Im holding my head weird which is distorting the piece


----------



## Princesspaola21

Here's 2 of my 5. I have more planned but never the time. 


















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21

Pictures of my piercings 







lip

And a picture of my pre-lily belly button.  I miss the belly but I DONT regret my double ds LMAO









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~Missy~




----------



## Carriana

Princesspaola21 said:


> Here's 2 of my 5. I have more planned but never the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


You're a leo too, eh?


----------



## Black Rabbit

Just Tap Pits said:


> I have too many to post lol throat, palm, arms, chest, legs, back of neck


Lol that's how I feel too. Honestly I couldn't even tell you how many tattoos I have. I lost count years ago lol.


----------



## Cain's Mom

View attachment 24769


Here's the one I got today..finally 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21

Carriana said:


> You're a leo too, eh?


No lol my husband is. He has my name and my sign on his wrist.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## *Bella*Blu*

This thread is fun...lets see how many of mine are on my phone...







I love my elephant






























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## *Bella*Blu*

Plus I have one side of my ribs with a long quote, a dove on my other shoulder, a trinity and a tribal...think that covers them all lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits

I like the Hebrew. ....


----------



## *Bella*Blu*

Thanks just tap...they are the Hebrew definition of my children's names. The left wrist is for my son, his name means "my messenger" and the right is for my daughter, means "very holy one"...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hashbrown

Tater tot got his angry bird sleeve finished today.


----------



## Princesspaola21

hashbrown said:


> Tater tot got his angry bird sleeve finished today.


Too cute!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Damn hash now I have to get a few more to catch up with the shorty


----------



## hashbrown

We went to the creek today, the boy thought he was the shit with his tattoos! The little girls seemed to take notice also.


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Better get him a vest and boxing classes!!! Sounds like some dads are gonna be out for his head lol


----------



## hashbrown

Good idea, he's quite the ladies man.


----------



## *Bella*Blu*

Lol, loving lil mans sleeve!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## aqua1957

*Just a few of my Tattoos*

URL=http://s672.photobucket.com/user/AQUA1957/media/DSC_0133_zpsd176ce55.jpg.html]







[/URL]


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Good work on that 911 memorial tat


----------



## aqua1957

Thanks the Statue was actually extended more and more water since that picture will post in near future need to get a new picture taken


----------



## *Bella*Blu*

I just got this one on my birthday...










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Beret

Impossible to get a good picture of it myself. Poo.


----------



## Echo4delta

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## angelbaby

my tatts, still working on the peacock ,adding color to it still and got more shading to do .


----------



## Stella & Brooklyn

I have two tats, and ear piercing tongue, and eyebrow piercing...the four legged children have some belly tats as well..LOL


----------



## Kwhitaker0604

My first tattoo:








Second one, a Japanese lucky cat:








Third, for the horde! 








And my latest one, "Flower Thrower" by banksy:









































I also have 9/16" gauges and my nose pierced. Had my belly button pierced but it got ripped out. :/

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Black Rabbit

I'm at 9/16 too. :woof:


----------



## Black Rabbit

Here's one I'm working on for a friend.  this was the first session


----------



## Kwhitaker0604

kg420 said:


> I'm at 9/16 too. :woof:


I wanna go up one more size, but I have small ears so I'm not sure they can take it. Lol.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Black Rabbit

Lol I was thinking about going up one more size myself . I've got these bitching amber plugs with scorpions in them and there just a tad too big for my ears. I want to wear them so bad though lol.


----------



## Kwhitaker0604

I've gotten so used to wearing the silicone gauges that when I put in normal plugs it's uncomfortable. Hahah.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Kwhitaker0604 said:


> My first tattoo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second one, a Japanese lucky cat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third, for the horde!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my latest one, "Flower Thrower" by banksy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have 9/16" gauges and my nose pierced. Had my belly button pierced but it got ripped out. :/
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


You have some VERY quality work there. The jap cat reminds me of the "death squad" kitty


----------



## Black Rabbit

I love Japanese style work. I love to go over to Japan and learn Bushido from one of those old cats.


----------



## Kwhitaker0604

Thanks JTP, I'm definitely proud of my tattoos! Did a lot of research before getting them to find the right artist! 
I actually have a lucky cat that I brought into the shop and the guy drew something up for me. Lol.

And kg, I looooove Japan. The culture, the art, the craziness. Definitely hope to go there at some point in my lifetime.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits




----------



## Black Rabbit

Yea it looks like a beautiful place and I bet I could learn a lot there.


----------



## Dynasty

first and only tat i got for right now i got this about 2 months ago


----------



## Chaos4ever

My latest tattoo by the B&G master Bob Tyrrell


----------



## redog

Wow! That's amazing!


----------



## OldDog

kg420 said:


> I love Japanese style work. I love to go over to Japan and learn Bushido from one of those old cats.


 Bushido isn't learned , it's acquired through experience and diligence in ethics with one's fellow human beings.

The Eight Tenets of Bushido...

Rectitude..one's power of decision upon a course of action in accordance with reason , justice and ethics. Never waver , die when the time is right to die , strike when the time is right to strike.

Courage.

Benevolence

Politeness

Honesty and Sincerity

Honor

Loyalty

Character and self control

Read Hideyoshi for more perspective , along with the Go Rin No Sho ( Musashi) , Nitabe Inazo , the Kojiki ,the Shoku Nihongi and a slew of other stuff I could mention.

Bushido is a way of Life and dealing with the world.


----------



## Black Rabbit

Bob is one of the best ever. That's a beautiful piece.


----------



## Chaos4ever

Thanks guys


----------



## Katey

Here is my contribution. I have more piercings in my ears, but no pics if them. I am planning to get more, and will maybe take pictures then. lol.



















I definitely plan more tattoos. I have added them here in order of how I got them.


















































































Thanks for looking. I am glad there is a thread in here like this.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Katey

Chaos4ever said:


> My latest tattoo by the B&G master Bob Tyrrell


This piece is incredible.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kwhitaker0604

My newest piece! The deathly hallows symbol from Harry Potter. 








Right after taking the bandage off.









And after it healed! 
Sorry for the crappy quality, it's kinda hard to get good pictures of it by myself. Lol.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chaos4ever

Thanks Katey

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pandification




----------



## angelbaby

been back n forth if I wanted to share this here but im THRILLED with how it is coming out. im in love with this peice. Got 11 hours into it right now have prob another 2 till it is finished so almost there. 
Broke up with my man and needing some changes so new tatt was first on the list LMAO


----------



## Princesspaola21

angelbaby said:


> been back n forth if I wanted to share this here but im THRILLED with how it is coming out. im in love with this peice. Got 11 hours into it right now have prob another 2 till it is finished so almost there.
> Broke up with my man and needing some changes so new tatt was first on the list LMAO


Love it!!! I really want a peacock feather behind my ear lol. I loooove peacocks!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## angelbaby

ya me too they have alot of meaning for me. I have a scar on my leg im gonna get a peacock feather over, make it look like one fell from the bird.


----------



## Princesspaola21

angelbaby said:


> ya me too they have alot of meaning for me. I have a scar on my leg im gonna get a peacock feather over, make it look like one fell from the bird.


That's gonna be neat! Can't wait to see it!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JohnsDaddy

Love the peacock tat! I've alwys been a fan of ink on the ladies... Nothing wrong with it at all!


----------



## angelbaby

JohnsDaddy said:


> Love the peacock tat! I've alwys been a fan of ink on the ladies... Nothing wrong with it at all!


Thanks, U can't wait to get started on my other side and a back peice im doing for a memorial ... Im addicted lol


----------



## ~StangChick~

*That peacock came out awesome, sexy.*


----------



## angelbaby

Thanks stangchick


----------



## jesspal

My 3/4 sleeve, inside can't be seen unfortunately.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## angelbaby

love the sleeve Jess


----------



## Kwhitaker0604

My newest piece! An homage to my heart cat, Ony. I'm soooo happy with it. Turned out perfectly in my opinion. 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Adison




----------



## Just Tap Pits

So you put another mans name on your hip?....


----------



## Adison

Thats whats in the picture right?...


----------



## Adison

Its around my waist like the boxers btw...


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Calm down, I just think its very fruity so I asked...


----------



## Adison

I'm calm far from fruity don't like to get the same tats everyone else gets.. thats shits old


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Hey if u wanna cover yourself in mens names and designer labels (which is common as hell so idk how thats a stand out) go ahead I just asked a question and said it fruity to tat another mans names on ya. Basic opinions. U put it out there can be mad if it gets criticized. Atleast its decent work and not some of the bs that ppl say is good or "professional"...


----------



## Adison

Havent seen polo ralph lauren on anyboy yet.... I'm not getting mad you asked a smart ass question so I gave you a smart ass answer simple as that...


----------



## Just Tap Pits

But im sure youve seen polo emblems, guccis gs, lv logos, and th like. It aint my thing but aint my body. I covered myself with skulls and ish. I had my throat tattooed before it was the cool thing and every rapper did it so who am i to judge

And I really wasnt being a smart ass. I wanted to make sure it was actaully YOUR tattoo and not sum1 else in case u were posting it with the same opinion as my own.


----------



## PittiePartyGirl

From March 2013
Done at Stained Skin, by Jeremiah Ferguson








*PS: this tattoo was done on top of many scars, so it looks a little rough in pictures.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Adison said:


>


Sexy mf

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Adison said:


> Its around my waist like the boxers btw...


Yupppp i love it....,.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

My "baby" tattoos as someone on here calls them lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KMdogs

Adison said:


> Havent seen polo ralph lauren on anyboy yet.... I'm not getting mad you asked a smart ass question so I gave you a smart ass answer simple as that...


I guess you haven't heard of google because there's plenty..

I don't care what one puts on their body however I never understood the desire to have a company name, logo or anything of that nature inked on my skin.

then again I don't understand why people do most things so..


----------



## Just Tap Pits

If polo boxers = sexy ive been sexy since before the hype... extra points for only polo socks and under shirts?


----------



## hashbrown

Just Tap Pits said:


> If polo boxers = sexy ive been sexy since before the hype... extra points for only polo socks and under shirts?


You forgot popped collars!


----------



## Just Tap Pits

hashbrown said:


> You forgot popped collars!


Nah I leave that to the hipsters and other "swag" junkies. I rock wtf I like and am comfortable in. If it isnt fashion forward enough thats fine but idw to be anyone else so I dnt dress like them


----------



## Just Tap Pits

hashbrown said:


> I always pop my collar with my overalls, confuses the hell out of folks.


That rich hillbilly skinhead look lmao


----------



## Kwhitaker0604

Just got my septum pierced! Will be glad when I'm able to change that huge as ring.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mogers

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pitso

A few pics of my tats



























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

pitso said:


> A few pics of my tats
> 
> View attachment 41634
> View attachment 41642
> View attachment 41650
> View attachment 41658
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Bangin tats man

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pitso

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Bangin tats man
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~

Pitso,those tatt's must have serious meaning I am assuming.


----------



## pitso

~StangChick~ said:


> Pitso,those tatt's must have serious meaning I am assuming.





~StangChick~ said:


> Pitso,those tatt's must have serious meaning I am assuming.


Yes it does. I'm half Mayan (central american and cuban) every bird represents a member of my family. The Quetzal (bird) is a symbol of freedom. One of the few birds in this world that will commit suicide before being caught and kept for it's beauty. The temple expresses 1 realm with the signs of hell on one side and heaven on the other "equality". The serpent eating his tail stands for rejuvenation/eternal life just started my family crest on my other arm, and finishing a back piece with over 37 hours put into it (mostly detail)... Too many other tattoos with equal meaning throughout my body. I'm very cultural and love to express it through ancient art. Also have tons of piercings 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

I got this yesterday in memory of my best friend of 17 years, Heather, who died unexpectedly January 10.
















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TeamCourter

pitbullmamanatl said:


> I got this yesterday in memory of my best friend of 17 years, Heather, who died unexpectedly January 10.
> View attachment 42473
> 
> 
> View attachment 42481
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


So sorry to hear of your best friend passing I know that is one of the hardest things to go through...It has already been a little over a month and a half since I lost my Uncle, best friend, and mentor. He unexpectedly committed suicide and I still don't have words to express the pain it has caused me. I hope you are doing ok through these hard times, and able to reach out to others close to you for support. One thing that helped me when I didn't feel like talking to anyone was to write down in detail every memory that came to mind as a story in a spiral notebook, that way I never have to worry about forgetting those moments.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

TeamCourter said:


> So sorry to hear of your best friend passing I know that is one of the hardest things to go through...It has already been a little over a month and a half since I lost my Uncle, best friend, and mentor. He unexpectedly committed suicide and I still don't have words to express the pain it has caused me. I hope you are doing ok through these hard times, and able to reach out to others close to you for support. One thing that helped me when I didn't feel like talking to anyone was to write down in detail every memory that came to mind as a story in a spiral notebook, that way I never have to worry about forgetting those moments.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you.... it's sinking in now. She died of bacterial meningitis.... she just thought it was the flu and was always very stoic about being sick and pain, which proved deadly. This is the first day i havent cried because i know she wouldn't want me to be sad.... she tell me to do a shot of fireball and celebrate her life.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~

damn girl that sucks sorry to hear that...nice tribute to her though. looks good.


----------



## TeamCourter

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Thank you.... it's sinking in now. She died of bacterial meningitis.... she just thought it was the flu and was always very stoic about being sick and pain, which proved deadly. This is the first day i havent cried because i know she wouldn't want me to be sad.... she tell me to do a shot of fireball and celebrate her life.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Wow, so sad ... Lol about the shot of fireball, My Uncle would of definitely said something along those lines also.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jttar

Lauren,

My sincere sympathies. I've been through it a few times in my life with close friends and it never gets easier or hurt any less. 

Time will help the pain....... and that shot of fireball ain't gonna hurt either. 

That's some serious ink girl! A nice tribute to Heather.

Joe


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Drunk last night lol
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pitso

New ink








Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

pitso said:


> New ink
> View attachment 42825
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Nice ink!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pitso

Thank you ma

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pitso

Just got the clouds shaded in! 








Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Echo4delta

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Echo4delta said:


> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Nice ink

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Echo4delta

BedlamBully said:


> Had these done yesterday. The wrist really stings!


That's a dope tatt.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Echo4delta

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Nice ink
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you, I wish I was tatted though.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Echo4delta said:


> Thank you, I wish I was tatted though.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Oh, is that your boyfriend?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~

hmmmmm u look tatted


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

~StangChick~ said:


> hmmmmm u look tatted


That's what i was thinking too lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Echo4delta

~StangChick~ said:


> hmmmmm u look tatted


I have issues, I don't feel like I have enough though lol



pitbullmamanatl said:


> That's what i was thinking too lol
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Echo4delta said:


> I have issues, I don't feel like I have enough though lol
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Lololol i feel you.... i only have 5 hopefully my back will be done in a few months and i can start on chest and legs with my dogs

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kona

Only showing one of many. Also the pup Kona.


----------



## Blueindian

Still have some work left to do on the head dress!!! Hopefully incorporate it into a sleeve somehow!!


----------



## Blueindian

Damn almost forgot the most special one!!


----------



## Kona

If you're on Instagram check out @tattooed_and_bullied. It's got great pics of well...tats and bullies.


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo

one of my tats. 
7 deadly sins on my ribcage










one of my piercings. obviously pic is filtered, but i dont wear my ring often. so this will have to do.


----------



## DickyT

Nice ink Kiddo!

I'm gonna have to break down and get some one of these days... maybe for my 41st.


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo

i think i was 17 here. yes i'm a freak and a weirdo, fully aware...


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Beatrix Kiddo said:


> i think i was 17 here. yes i'm a freak and a weirdo, fully aware...


Wow.... idk what else to say lol


----------



## magx2love1114

Not done yet that was the first 6 hours. Got another 5 to go. 
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DMTWI

Lower back is done, starting on the upper section with some dragon bones......


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

My back ink








Ronnie aka dueceaddicted's new bully tat on her neck

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## angelbaby

love your back peices girl . and ronnie's new tatt is adorable I love it. I want to get something doggy done on me soon, I got so many I want lol I need to finish this bird soon.


----------



## carbel25

Butterflies are on my left leg, and the bird is on my right forearm in memory of my dad (bird because he is free from pain) and mom (tulip, she is still alive)


----------



## HeavyJeep




----------



## pitbullmamanatl

HeavyJeep said:


>


Meanings?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HeavyJeep

keep peace in the heart and ease will come to life.... (roughly translated...)


----------



## hashbrown

Hashback I got scratched a bit about an hour ago.


----------



## Princesspaola21

hashbrown said:


> Hashback I got scratched and bit about an hour ago.


^I edited that for ya.
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hashbrown

I don't like being bit! I lived with a couple of strippers for a while and one of them was rough! Like breast feeding a wolverine rough! Aint been the same since.


----------



## Princesspaola21

hashbrown said:


> I don't like being bit! I lived with a couple of strippers for a while and one of them was rough! Like breast feeding a wolverine rough! Aint been the same since.


Wolverine.... Omg. I'm pretty sure I just laughed so hard I cried. Good story. Lmao!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hashbrown

Princesspaola21 said:


> Wolverine.... Omg. I'm pretty sure I just laughed so hard I cried. Good story. Lmao!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Lived down south on 71, you know how those Arkansas girls are!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

hashbrown said:


> Lived down south on 71, you know how those Arkansas girls are!


You're in Arkansas ?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hashbrown

pitbullmamanatl said:


> You're in Arkansas ?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


No, southern Missouri


----------



## HeavyJeep




----------



## ThaLadyPit

Guess after I add some new ink, I'll have to actually post on this thread, since I vowed to a while back and never did lol. 

Nice ink all around!


----------



## Carriana

Fresh ink from yesterday.


----------



## Black Rabbit

That's super cute Carrie. :woof: :woof:


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Friends latest piece. Not finished but as u can tell we don't play that kitchen table chicken scratch with uneven lines cheap ink and crap shading. Good tattoos aren't cheap and cheap tattoos aren't good.


----------



## ames

An iguana and money?! Even a good tattoo is shit with it's in bad taste  lmao. Seriously money?! lol

Sent from Petguide.com App so please excuse the typos


----------



## Just Tap Pits

What's wrong with iguanas and money?


----------



## Black Rabbit

I like the iguana. Looks very nice.


----------



## ames

Just Tap Pits said:


> What's wrong with iguanas and money?


Hahaha that's why they are great cause everyone can have an opinion but ultimately it's their body so what they like and need is what matters! And you're right I have never met an
Iguana I didn't like.

Sent from Petguide.com App so please excuse the typos


----------



## ThaLadyPit

Okay so this may look cheezy/lame/corny or whatever but i love it and am very happy with how it turned out. This makes #7 for me, and I'll have to get the other 6 of em up on here so y'all can see those too. But this will have to do for now.



Mobile.....at the moment....on petguide.com app


----------



## Carriana

New ink today. Went in with my husband for his half sleeve and ended up decidingto do this one I'd been thinkingof doing for a while:


----------



## hashbrown

Looks great! Tiger Lilly?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Cool Carri...pretty.


----------



## Carriana

hashbrown said:


> Looks great! Tiger Lilly?


Close, Stargazer Lilly.


----------



## jttar

Beautiful work and color Carriana. That one had to take some time. 

Joe


----------



## Carriana

hashbrown said:


> Looks great! Tiger Lilly?





~StangChick~ said:


> Cool Carri...pretty.





jttar said:


> Beautiful work and color Carriana. That one had to take some time.
> 
> Joe


Thanks  it actually didn't take long...two hours, the artists there came highly recommended and they all did amazing work. My husband's sleeve looks incredible. I'll post pictures after he gets it finished in a few weeks.


----------



## Carriana

I wasn't going to share until it was finished but Mike said it was okay so here's his half sleeve, work in progress and cover up of a really bad home job tattoo from when he was 16.


----------



## BCdogs

Both are super old and unfinished... and there are a couple others that are just too bad to post. Haha.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carriana

The hubs got his half sleeve filled in on Friday


----------



## ~StangChick~

Nice work, looks sick.


----------



## DogGoWoof

The skeleton dragon has some really awesome line work! Anyone have pup themed tattoos?


----------



## dakar

Folks,

Those are mine. As a sea man, i have maori Tattoos and others Polynesians. 
Also I have a web, because its related to a local culture where a web saved 2 important people.


----------



## jttar

Thanks for sharing your ink with us dakar. Some of those look really fresh. Love that they have a meaning or memory. 
BTW, I know you have mentioned that you are from a third world country but what country do you hail from, if you don't mind me asking

Joe


----------



## dakar

Jttar,

I'm currently living in Brazil and getting ready to sail around the world alone (just with my dogs).

All tattoos (at least mine) have a memory and a meaning. After all, you carry it all day long, it should remember you good things.

The first sailors used to remember their beloved mothers. I'm remembering the waves, fishes, birds... nature ! 



jttar said:


> Thanks for sharing your ink with us dakar. Some of those look really fresh. Love that they have a meaning or memory.
> BTW, I know you have mentioned that you are from a third world country but what country do you hail from, if you don't mind me asking
> 
> Joe


----------



## jttar

Thanks for the answer dakar, was just curious. Hope you stay in touch when you can with report of your journeys progress. 

Joe


----------



## dakar

No problem at all. Let me know if you want to visit here and I will setup a bbq for us. 

Friends are always welcome.

Ames, BC, LadyPit, you too !! 



jttar said:


> Thanks for the answer dakar, was just curious. Hope you stay in touch when you can with report of your journeys progress.
> 
> Joe


----------



## ThaLadyPit

That's awesome! I would love to visit Brazil, has always been a dream of mine. Maybe one day when I'm rich. 

I love the ink Dakar. I'm due for some new ink, and a touch up on the one I got last year. Just have t made it in yet.


----------



## Marie03

My sleeve for my daughters. My husband does tattoos. I have almost 1 full sleeve I have 4 leg tattoos I half back piece & a Cheshire Cat on my other forearm. I loveeee tattoos.


----------



## jttar

Nice ink Marie03! Haven't seen anything posted to this thread in awhile so good to see it resurrected. Husband that iws a tattoo artist and a wife who loves tattoo's, what a great combination. Really nice work that would have cost you a fortune. Thanks so much for sharing.

Joe


----------

